# Sore hands after riding??



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

So I have had 5 full days of DH riding and my hands are still getting sore during the day and the pain lasts throughout the week after. I am wondering if better gloves will help or if there is anything else I could try. 

Just lifting a 4 liter of milk hurts even 4 days later. 

This coming Thursday I am going up to the mountain and I am going to try to relax my grip and see if that helps. 

Any input would be appreciated?


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

how long have you been riding bikes? could just be something to get used to if you just started, but I would definately recommend relaxing your grip as best as you can. do your best to be comfortable and flow with the bike so you dont have to have a death grip.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Grip size.

I used to get that all the time with huge OURY grips, and I have large hands (I wear an XL in 661/Royal gloves). But I switched to the Peaty grips, and also run the ODI Rogues, and they are far better grips that cause less hand cramping.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Gloves won't make a difference. Try two advil and a bottle of water before you start riding and stay hydrated through the day. Also work on grip strength and riding with a looser grip.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I have small hands and I swapped Grips and it made it much much better, I had Rogues and there were just a little to big, I went to Ruffians and thsoe work nice considerably less of that felling of all my finger joints were locked up


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

This is my first summer DH biking so my muscles/tendons wouldn't be used to it. I hope it is just something that my hands need to get used to.

The grips are pretty big so that could be and issue. 

I usually drink water before and throughout the day but I could see the Advil helping with reliving inflammation.

So gloves with a little more padding or whatever wouldn't help?


----------



## skaarman (Jun 24, 2009)

I use to have the same problem when rode a lot of bmx, you just have to find the right grips for you and it will help a lot.


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Grip size.
> 
> I used to get that all the time with huge OURY grips, and I have large hands (I wear an XL in 661/Royal gloves). But I switched to the Peaty grips, and also run the ODI Rogues, and they are far better grips that cause less hand cramping.


I just checked and I have OURY grips also and I wear just large gloves. So maybe I could swap out the grips and see if that helps.


----------



## TheProf (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd also check your brake levers and how far out you're reaching for them (my guess is they're too far out). IMO gloves are usually one of the last things that would be an issue with fatigue or soreness.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

TheProf said:


> I'd also check your brake levers and how far out you're reaching for them (my guess is they're too far out). IMO gloves are usually one of the last things that would be an issue with fatigue or soreness.


Key point right here. Adjust your brake levers so you can engage the brakes but still remain relatively close to the grips. This will make a world of difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

Secace said:


> Key point right here. Adjust your brake levers so you can engage the brakes but still remain relatively close to the grips. This will make a world of difference. :thumbsup:


okay i will try this out also


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Grip size.
> 
> I used to get that all the time with huge OURY grips, and I have large hands (I wear an XL in 661/Royal gloves). But I switched to the Peaty grips, and also run the ODI Rogues, and they are far better grips that cause less hand cramping.


MY bro-in-law whined about sore hands/fore arms. He installed a slightly larger set of GRIPS,
no complaints AND he's faster now.....go figure


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Try smaller grips. I like the North Shore Lock ons. They are bigger than Ruffians and smaller than Rogues.


----------



## Intrepidity (Jul 4, 2004)

What kind of "sore"? Where in the hand? Make sure that's it's not nerve related (carpal tunnel/ulnar tunnel) before proceding. Because if it is, you shouldn't push it and it's different remedies for that kind of issues.

Grips of preference, one finger braking with short reach, plush suspension setup (comfort rather than performance), grip strength and loose grip.. To increase grip strength you could check out some of the stuff climbers use to strenghten hands/fingers. Wider bar helps giving a more relaxed grip for some people.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rudster said:


> MY bro-in-law whined about sore hands/fore arms. He installed a slightly larger set of GRIPS,
> no complaints AND he's faster now.....go figure


Haha... different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

Intrepidity said:


> What kind of "sore"? Where in the hand? Make sure that's it's not nerve related (carpal tunnel/ulnar tunnel) before proceding. Because if it is, you shouldn't push it and it's different remedies for that kind of issues.
> 
> Grips of preference, one finger braking with short reach, plush suspension setup (comfort rather than performance), grip strength and loose grip.. To increase grip strength you could check out some of the stuff climbers use to strenghten hands/fingers. Wider bar helps giving a more relaxed grip for some people.


I don't think it is carpal tunnel per say because I don't have any tingling or numbness. But it could be inflammation of the tendons. Therefore if I keep riding it may worsen and may cause the nerve to be effected. So I am going to adjust my brake levers closer and relax my grip on Thursday and see if that helps. If it helps a bit but doesn't fix the problem all together then next thing is smaller grips.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

levers in strait line with arms....relax....don't have the "panic" grip....let the bike be loose and let it roll......stay away from pain killers as much as possible...studies show you have higher chance of kidney problems after you have taken 500 in your lifetime

*ice your hands after ride*


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

If the soreness occurs in the same place each time, you might want to get it checked out (it was actually SMT who suggested I see a doctor right away). I found out my sprained wrist was a broken scaphoid bone, and been out 4 months since, with another month to go for rehab.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ..studies show you have higher chance of kidney problems after you have taken 500 in your lifetime
> 
> *ice your hands after ride*


D'oh!


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

Cable0guy said:


> If the soreness occurs in the same place each time, you might want to get it checked out (it was actually SMT who suggested I see a doctor right away). I found out my sprained wrist was a broken scaphoid bone, and been out 4 months since, with another month to go for rehab.


I have narrowed it down to inflamed tendons so I will ice and wrap them and hopefully by thursday they are ready to go for a full on DH day. I guess I will find out thursday evening


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

I spent last week in Whistler, my hands are bruised from all the riding I did, it was just my 3 grip fingers and palm though, my brake finger is fine. Totally worth it though.


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

mullet dew said:


> I spent last week in Whistler, my hands are bruised from all the riding I did, it was just my 3 grip fingers and palm though, my brake finger is fine. Totally worth it though.


I should try to get used to the 1 brake finger. I can't wait to hit up Whistler and crankworks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nezart said:


> I should try to get used to the 1 brake finger. I can't wait to hit up Whistler and crankworks


move brake
levers inward so your index finger is right on the end of lever...therefore giving you more leverage and easier to pull with one finger


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

I had this problem last year, BAD. I rode Whistler 10 days over the summer and that same tendon soreness you refer to never went away. It stayed with me over the winter too. I even saw a doctor.

The problem is hanging onto the bar through high-speed chatter. I can ride the tech lines all day with no problem. Even hitting the tech trails after my hands were cooked felt like a rest.

I was using a lot of ibuprofen and anti-inflammatory, arthritis creme. (insert joke here) The doc told me naproxin (OTC Aleve) is a longer-lasting anti-inflammatory and he prescribed that. He also thought my setup ideas were good - I went to a bigger, 2.7" front tire and a carbon bar. I also switched my 66 for an 888 for Whistler.

I put it all to the test a few weeks back, three hard days in the park. Result? Almost no hand problems. The Easton DH carbon bar is friggin' sweet. It feels stiff yet compliant if that makes sense. Combined with the bigger tire, I'm getting less harsh feedback from the bar which makes for longer, more comfortable days. I went tubeless too but I doubt that's part of it.

I'm also definitely in favor of finding the right grip size and getting the brake levers as close to the bar as possible. The brake thing lets your hand form more of a natural fist which eases the load on the three gripping fingers. (another joke here)


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Last year I had this. After the season my hands actually hurt so bad I went to the doctor to get an X-ray to see if I cracked anything.

I tried the large and small 661-their new medium is great. I also got a new fork (Fox 40) with much better compression damping, I think helps at high speeds on braking bumps.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Bike:
Grips- too thin or too thick can be a problem, find grips that fit your hands
Levers - Adjust inboard/outboard for a natural 1-finger reach to the tip of the lever
Levers - Adjust closer/farther from the bar for a natural, no-strain reach
Fork - Adjust rebound and compression settings, especially LSC/LSR
Tire - For whistler, run a bigger front tire, bring pressure down a bit as needed, balance out pressure changes with desired handling charcteristics
Bars - Carbon can be useful or simply an alloy bar with a bit more flex

You -
Grip strength exercises such as:
Dead Lift
Pull Ups
Rows
Climbing
etc, etc...
Hydration
Stretching
Warm-up
Ice

Personal experience -
First trip to Whistler several years ago, I think it took 3 months for my hands to feel normal again. Soreness, numbness, etc, etc... I started climbing a while back and that really helps, pretty much eliminates any wrist/hand/grip pain issues. However, I ran Sunline Thin grips for a few months last summer which do not dampen much vibration and I immediately had issues again. Switched to a thicker grip, good to go. So, setup and strength/fitness are both key to managing hand/wrist issues.


----------



## berzerker (Mar 7, 2007)

Cable0guy said:


> If the soreness occurs in the same place each time, you might want to get it checked out (it was actually SMT who suggested I see a doctor right away). I found out my sprained wrist was a broken scaphoid bone, and been out 4 months since, with another month to go for rehab.


I've been there. I rode for over a year with bad wrists, but when it got to the point of involuntary release of my handlebars, I saw the doc. 1 broken scaphoid, 1 fractured scaphoid. A bone graph, a couple screws and rods, and 7 months in a cast and a brace fixed it, but it could have been fixed in half the time if I saw a doc right away. Go get an x-ray and MRI and see a specialist. It's for your own good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## amato (May 3, 2009)

Is there a way to measure your hand for grip size? I am getting new grips and don't wanna have to experiment with a bunch of different sizes.


----------



## AmongShadows (Jul 19, 2009)

You can also try "MX sore hand spray"...I know "cycle gear" has it...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

a nother problem is to short toptube, if you hang all the time on the handlebar if you keep back your body... and the boxxer worldcup06-09 badest small bump absorber out


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

I had sore hands and made some adjustments which helped alot. Two adjustments has already been mentioned. 
1. Thinner grips.
2. Brake levers adjusted close to the grip, both reach and pad contact.

The last thing I did was getting the smallest gloves I could get my hands into. I now use gloves size small for DH and I am usually a M to L. My problem was that the gloves widened when they got wet and warm and consequently started slipping inside the palm. When they started slipping I gripped harder and my tendonds got really sore from gripping to hard.

Remember, when you ride, your fingers are never fully stretched. When trying on the gloves they should be comfortable when gripping the bars, not when your fingers are fully extended.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Rudster said:


> MY bro-in-law whined about sore hands/fore arms. He installed a slightly larger set of GRIPS,
> no complaints AND he's faster now.....go figure


+1 i like bigger grips too. I feel like i don't have to grip them as tight to get that feeling of them filling out my whole palm. Grip exercise will help a ton. One I've found useful hold two 10 pound plates together (smoothside out) and pinch them for 10seconds then quickly bend down and "tap" the ground just long enough to slightly adjust your grip. Do this 10x 10seconds a piece. 3 sets. Your hands will be super sore for about a day but you will get better. I've had serious sore hand problems before too it sucks.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Masseuse. Preferably a Swedish one.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

huntandride said:


> +1 i like bigger grips too. I feel like i don't have to grip them as tight to get that feeling of them filling out my whole palm. Grip exercise will help a ton. One I've found useful hold two 10 pound plates together (smoothside out) and pinch them for 10seconds then quickly bend down and "tap" the ground just long enough to slightly adjust your grip. Do this 10x 10seconds a piece. 3 sets. Your hands will be super sore for about a day but you will get better. I've had serious sore hand problems before too it sucks.


plate pinches are good, you can also try picking plates up by the round part in the middle for some grip training.

towel pullups/pushdowns and tennis ball pullups are crazy good for grip training as well.

The way he's talking about it tho I think he might be experiencing carpal tunnel syndrome and might want to see a doctor.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Something I have found that I am not sure has been touched on is "squishiness" of the grip. People have mentioned thickness of grip and I agree, but I also think how "soft" or "hard" a grip is can make a difference. I run the ODI Ruffians on all my bikes, between the hardness of the grip and the thickness it works for me. Even grips that have the same diameter, but are "squishier", I have found I grip tighter and wear my hands out more. Riding centered and supporting your weight with your feet/legs can help relieve the strain on your hands and arms as well. I've given myself a wicked case of tennis elbow by riding too far forward and absorbing too much repeated impact with my arms!



If all else fails, buy a moto and ride the crap out of that for a few months. After hanging on for dear life to a devil machine that can fling you 80 feet through the air in 2nd gear, you'll be in top form for the bicycling!


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Similar to a couple other posts, one of my friends used to get very sore hands after riding DH. It used to be standard procedure for him to take "old man pills", ie Ibuprofen, etc. every time we went DH-ing. Once he started riding a bike with a Boxxer WC, damping well sorted and is much less harsh in the bumps, the hand soreness was gone.

So, check into the damping in your suspension. It may be the case where you get rid of hand pain, improve the ride and have more grip by making some adjustments.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i have never had sore hands but i know why, i have thin grips and thin gloves, soon as the grips get to big you are in massive danger of straining you tendons in your lower arm, and probably getting sores as well, this is all transferable information from windsurf racing, i never wear gloves for windsurf racing and a have a reduced diameter boom all to aviod this problem, i have never damaged my tendons yet but i do get blisters quite a lot, but you will just have to live with them. but duct tape over blisters works but have to use water to get them of at the end of the day.


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

well i tweaked the brake levers and changed to one finger braking for today's ride. 

My hands were still a little sore going into today but by the end of the day they were shot again. My tendons are definitely taking a beating. I guess I will pickup some smaller grips for the next time.


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Keep us posted on this. Hit deer valley today and my pointer (brake) and middle finger were definitely feeling it at the end of each run but now that i am back to the house and relaxing it is the third and pinkie finger that seem sore. I dont ever have this happen to me but then again i dont do dh every day as i am a more of a technical all mountain guy that likes drops. I too, have odi oureys. I am also running 6 inch discs which likely require more pulling to brake the amount i need. For most uses, i like alot of modulation but that means further to pull to the bar to lock them which likely means more wear and tear on my fingers also.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I have experienced this...*

And I agree with ...miklorsmith

When I ride my Dirtbag with a 66 on it, my hands get sore as h3ll. When I ride my Gran Mal with the 888 I don't feel a thing.

The difference is ... I think... "Air" sprung forks VS "Spring" sprung forks. A spring soaks up some much more of the High speed chatter that miklorsmith had mentioned...Break bumps... eroded areas... fire roads.

I can ride my 888 all day long. But even with all the air out of my 66, it is still not supple enough where my hands aren't killing me 1/2 way through the day. So your not alone. 
If it helps, I have the same grips.(rouges) on both bikes.

What fork are you using?

A guy I ride with experiences thing same thing. Both forks... 66 and 888. He uses the same bars, grips, and brakes on both bike set ups...so... the only difference ...veriable...is the two forks. 
And I am sure he will chime in eventually...

SODAK? :yesnod:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I also sometimes get sore hands when doing DH only days. 

I find that if I flex fingers a lot on the way up the lift, they are a lot less stiff and sore on the way down


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

I had this issue for the 1st time a few weeks ago during a 7 day Whistler trip. Last year I was riding my Blindside with the plushest 888 ever (pimped '05 model) and had no hand issues. In fact, others talked about hands hurting and I'd see them shaking them out, but everything was butter for me. This year I only had a Reign X with a Totem coil and the difference was huge. (It's not the spring, its the damping that makes forks different  ) My hands felt like they were being crushed in a vise they hurt so much. I think the loss of rear travel also made me need to hold on a touch tighter than previously as I tried to hang with guys on bigger bikes. I usually grip very lightly, but I don't ride huge brake bumps every day either. At one point my hand just came off the bar in the middle of a big set on Freight Train and didn't get hold of the bar again until I left the next lip. I thought I was gonna die as I fought to find the bar.

Another point on brakes is that I've always been a middle finger brake guy (most moto guys will tell ya that the 1st and thumb as a ring is strongest), but I tried to switch it to 1st finger to get the lever really close to the bar and reduce reach. That seems to be the norm with mtb'rs. I had to switch back 2 runs in cause it felt scary different. I might try to switch to this while trail riding and see if I can adapt and like it.

BTW - Same grips on both bikes (Oury's), but I might have to try something smaller when I build a new DH rig. I'm not going back up there without one.


----------

